#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How do I secure a username for my fan page?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

I am going to join on a fan page as an admin.This is my first time experience as an admin in a fan page.
I don't know how to secure a username for my fanpage.


Can someone explain me how to secure a username for my fan page?

----------

